# PNP for Offshore Applicants



## deepakrao (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi All,

I know that Canada is presently only looking at CEC & PNP applications. What I wanted to know was if they were giving out invites to (PNP) applicants residing outside of Canada ?

Thanks in advance


----------

